# Sorry for having been MIA!!



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey guys,
I wanted to apologize for having been MIA for such a long time! (Especially as a mod I know I didn't do my job!  )

Things have been quite rough for us; starting with an unexpected financial tightness this month, followed by my van breaking down (we can't afford to fix it right now, so now I'm housebound with 2 kids and can't get things done..) and on top of all my husband's been really miserable and in great back pain again. He had a big back surgery 1/2 year ago (got 3 vertebraes fused together) and out of the sudden now it started that he's experiencing severe pain.. He'll see a doctor on Mo. and I'm really hoping that he won't have 'bad news' for us in regards to having to open him up again!  (It took almost 3 months until he could finally walk 'normal' after the OP.., so another OP would be a major throw back..)

You see, together with 2 lil ones at home, I really had my mind elsewhere and didn't really feel like chatting about soap...

I apologize again for not having done my mod duty!!  

I hope things will get back to normal soon and then I'll also be around more again, I promise!!!

Hopefully things are well for you guys; Paul, I'm especially thinking of you!!! *goodvibes*

Take care!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

OOHH SWEETIE!!

DONT WORRY ABOUT IT! WE ARE HERE FOR YOU!

((HUGS)) I am praying for things to get better for you. 

I too have two kids.. but I am a single mother who is about to go into my next college semester the end of this month, including extra classes to become a "code enforcement officer" not to mention getting ready for my grand opening in October... 

Things are hectic.. hope the car can give me a few more weeks before it tells me to leave it alone... 

I hope he doesnt need surgery.... 
I feel your pain sweetie... but we are always here if you need to talk..


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks, smellit...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 12, 2007)

O man, that stinks! :x   How come bad things seem to befall really good people sometimes!  You take care of yourself and kiddies and especially your hubby!  My DW had spinal cancer 4-1/2 years ago and they cut her from her shoulder blade area to her butt.  The surgery took 8 hours and they removed 3 vertebrae to get to her spinal cord to cut the tumor out.  We feel for you and your hubby, we really do.  We are here for each other, in good times and bad.  We need online friends to share our highs, and sometimes our lows. :cry:   Take care, my friend!  You don't worry about your Mod. job, as the spammer has been stopped for now at least!  We have great members who are responsible adults, and act the part.  So this is a easy job here at The SMF!  Thank you for all your thoughts about my situation.  I go to the Dr. on the 22nd.  I will keep you guys, my online family, informed.  Thanks again to all my dear friends who wished me well.   8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind words, Paul! I'm honestly touched and feel your sincerity!!!
I'm very sorry to hear about your DW having had spinal cancer and going through such a big ordeal! DH's OP was 5 hours and it was 'only' a ~ 15" cut; I can't imagine how much pain your poor wife must have been in!!!   I hope she is well now and that they got everything out!?!

I believe in Murphy's Law, "Whatever can go wrong will go wrong, and at the worst possible time, in the worst possible way". At least right now we're feeling it's true for us...

I'm truly honored to having found such wonderful online friends here and thank you for your support!!!

I will be back once I've picked myself up again. Until then I will certainly think of you Paul and wish you good luck for the 22nd!!! (((Hugs)))

Take care my friends and thank you, from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey Val!!!!  We are all here for you toots!  Take it easy!  Things will work out for the best!  If I was a little closer I would come and take the midgets off your hands for a couple of days!!!  

Take it easy over there in RI!!

You know we are all here for you, so PM me if you need ANYTHING!!!

Carrie


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you, Carrie!!! I really appreciate that! (Especially knowing that you're not fond of lil monsters, so your offer is truly appreciated! I wish I'd take it!  )


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh now come on!  Kids are good for doing stuff for me, that is why I have 2 of my own.  :twisted:


----------



## Mandy (Aug 13, 2007)

Best of luck with everything. 

We are always here for you if you need to talk/vent. And if you need some time away, we'll always be here when you come back.

 :wink:


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you, Mandy!!!


----------

